# Making a tail



## Lomberdia (Jan 17, 2010)

*Making a tail and cat ears*

I'm in the process of trying to make a tail. I heard stuffing a pantyhose with foam or w/e and sewing the fur on the stuffed hose. Well...I'm getting a mental picture of how that would work and I don't think it would &quot;sway&quot; side to side in a natural way (as natural as pantyhose tails go). I was thinking maybe adding some weight on the end (like metal ball bearings) to make it sway. Better yet, does anyone know a way of making a tail even a modivied pantyhose method would be fine as long my tail swings from side to side when I walk. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jan 17, 2010)

Lomberdia said:


> I'm in the process of trying to make a tail. I heard stuffing a pantyhose with foam or w/e and sewing the fur on the stuffed hose. Well...I'm getting a mental picture of how that would work and I don't think it would "sway" side to side in a natural way (as natural as pantyhose tails go). I was thinking maybe adding some weight on the end (like metal ball bearings) to make it sway. Better yet, does anyone know a way of making a tail even a modivied pantyhose method would be fine as long my tail swings from side to side when I walk. Thanks in advance.



never heard of that.

but i just suggest something like this: http://www.matrices.net/makingtails.asp its be light enough that it would waggle from side to side when you walk (lol, the way i walk my real tail beats me in the side of the hips some times, so makes sure its not TOO waggly lol)


----------



## Bir (Jan 17, 2010)

If you click on my the paw to the left, you will go to my profile. I have a high quality realistic tail tutorial there. ^^


----------



## Lomberdia (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks ChickO'Dee and Bir, I like both tutorials. I'll try them when I get the extra funds to do so.  I also was thinking of making ears but, I hate headbands (due to the fact that I'm male and it looks kinda silly even to me) I thought about making some clip ears and just make a very small cut on my hoodie and slide the clips in. If you know any tutorials please post. Thanks.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jan 17, 2010)

Lomberdia said:


> Thanks ChickO'Dee and Bir, I like both tutorials. I'll try them when I get the extra funds to do so.  I also was thinking of making ears but, I hate headbands (due to the fact that I'm male and it looks kinda silly even to me) I thought about making some clip ears and just make a very small cut on my hoodie and slide the clips in. If you know any tutorials please post. Thanks.



the first pair of ears i made, i put on clips, and the only reason i switched to a headband was the ears i made were too heavy, and they drooped and slid out of my hair. but if you keep them light, you can attatch them to bobby pins (thats what i did) and they slide into your hair easy...unless you have the typical shortshortshort guy haircut :/. if not, a bandana might work :3

EDIT: btw Bir, that looks great! how do you go about making it longer. id love to try that!


----------



## Bir (Jan 17, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> the first pair of ears i made, i put on clips, and the only reason i switched to a headband was the ears i made were too heavy, and they drooped and slid out of my hair. but if you keep them light, you can attatch them to bobby pins (thats what i did) and they slide into your hair easy...unless you have the typical shortshortshort guy haircut :/. if not, a bandana might work :3
> 
> EDIT: btw Bir, that looks great! how do you go about making it longer. id love to try that!



To make it longer, just make the braided base longer. =3


----------



## Lomberdia (Jan 17, 2010)

How did you make the ears? Did you use a piece of a wire hanger or what you do? And yes, I don't have much hair. Acually semi-bald you can call it. I usualy wear my hoodie everywhere so thats why I was gonna put it in my hoodie.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jan 18, 2010)

Lomberdia said:


> How did you make the ears? Did you use a piece of a wire hanger or what you do? And yes, I don't have much hair. Acually semi-bald you can call it. I usualy wear my hoodie everywhere so thats why I was gonna put it in my hoodie.



ah. well, the first pair i shaped some cardboard into the shape i wanted it (bending it and using tape, its hard to explain rally ^^'). for the actual ear, i just cut out my pattern (ok, now i know that scissors were a BAD idea) and sewed it together and slipped it over the cardboard shape and hotglued them to it. they were ok, but i decided to make a smaller pair. all i did was cut out the pattern in the fur, then sewed the peices together, then hotglued them to a headband, and they were small enough that they stood up without any wiring.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jan 18, 2010)

Bir said:


> To make it longer, just make the braided base longer. =3




sadly, im still a bit confused on how to do it :/
think you could PM me and give a few more details ^^' sorry


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 18, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> never heard of that.
> 
> but i just suggest something like this: http://www.matrices.net/makingtails.asp its be light enough that it would waggle from side to side when you walk (lol, the way i walk my real tail beats me in the side of the hips some times, so makes sure its not TOO waggly lol)



Too waggly must be hard to live with, especially if it's very long and has an end with metal balls(lol I said balls), that would become a weapon.



Bir said:


> If you click on my the paw to the left, you will go to my profile. I have a high quality realistic tail tutorial there. ^^



I'll check it out although I am not doing anything like this anytime soon.
I am just bored of seeing people doing dumb stuff like putting poo in soup.



I say put a knife at the end of the tail, so when a drunk guy gets in and says "Who si tht faahg iM'a gnaa gt hiim" you could use the secondary weapon.


----------

